# New Year 2014 - Gala Dinner in Hotel



## gogsyboy (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm looking for information on what the better hotels are doing for New Year. Ideally looking for a good hotel for 3 days from 30th Dec with a gala dinner on 31st that will also be suitable for my 13 year old daughter.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Cheers

Gogsyboy


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Start checking the time out Dubai website soon they usually put up a full list.Remember places rip you off price wise so be ready to pay on that that night.


----------



## gogsyboy (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Longgood Bye,

I have looked there and there is nothing yet and I even sent them a message through Facebook and havent had a reply. I am trying to book the hotel and dinner now while there are still rooms available in the hotel wher ethe dinner is to avoid having to travel on the night. A lot of the hotels dont seem to have their entertainment sorted out yet 

Cheers

Gogsyboy


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You sound extremely naive. All these events are a massive con /rip off by the hotels. Terrible food /poor drinks service for big money. They are aimed at tourists but some newbies get roped in. 

Save you money. Stay home that night. Eat nice home cooked food and your own drinks. Later in the week go out for a really nice new year dinner when the prices are sensible and the service is ok. 

Done it since the millenium and highly recommend it!


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> You sound extremely naive. All these events are a massive con /rip off by the hotels. Terrible food /poor drinks service for big money. They are aimed at tourists but some newbies get roped in.
> 
> Save you money. Stay home that night. Eat nice home cooked food and your own drinks. Later in the week go out for a really nice new year dinner when the prices are sensible and the service is ok.
> 
> Done it since the millenium and highly recommend it!


Totally agree. Besides the rip-off, traffic is terrible too. It is definitely the night to stay at home with family and friends!


----------



## gogsyboy (Nov 12, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim & Budw

I did not set my profile up correctly and I am actually from the UK, currently staying in Qatar and I am coming to UAE for New Year so I need a hotel anyway and I am looking for one that has a good event so I dont have to travel on the night.

Any feedback on hotels and functions would be greatly apprecaited.

Cheers

Gogsyboy


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

The best thing I would say this early is to check the individual websites of different hotels.The other day I was looking for some info on something different and the place had NYE info.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Another option to consider is a Dhow cruise, as most have pick up / drop off services. From the water you get to see the fireworks at Burj Khalifa, Burj Al Arab and Atlantis (depending on the haze) in a relaxed atmosphere without the traffic. 

Yes, the prices are inflated, but as its our first New Years Eve in Dubai we thought we'd make it memorable. The one we have booked is catered for by the JW Marriott, so hopefully the food will be a little better than the blow average standard of most.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

gogsyboy said:


> Jumeirah Jim & Budw
> 
> I did not set my profile up correctly and I am actually from the UK, currently staying in Qatar and I am coming to UAE for New Year so I need a hotel anyway and I am looking for one that has a good event so I dont have to travel on the night.
> 
> ...


Glad you clarified that you're from the UK, now they will give you the proper answer 

Hotels will come out with their New Year offers after Thanksgiving.


----------

